# Feeling bloated and hungry all the time on clomid anyone else



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi

I had my 1st go on clomid and feel hungry all the time and bloated and moady has anyone else had these or just me I having to start weight watchers and don't want to put on weight any ideas people

Many thanks lee.  Xx


----------



## Jennyren (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes yes yes yes, pleased it is not just me. Finished my first 50mg cycle and on cd 35. In the last week to 2 weeks I have easily gained 3lb due to CONSTANT insatiable HUNGER. Annoying as I just spent the last year loosing a stone and a half for my recent wedding. 

I devoured a mars bar in 30 seconds the other day because I was suddenly so hungry I could not wait and was passing a Tesco on the walk home from work !! this is very unlike me.

Plus this last week felt soooo low like a giant cloud has been following me around AND cried for half of yesterday. Not forgetting the giant swollen stomach and huge sensitive breasts (was a DD at my wedding now bursting out of an F!!) Feel for you honey really do. 

This will all be worth it, or so I keep being reminded.


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey jennyren

Thanks for ur reply. Everything u have said is like me. I don't want to put on weight as getting married in April I know it will all be worth it just not happy with what I see. Also get hot flushes omg they are horrid 

Good luck to u

Love lee x x


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

Hi,

I am on my 3rd cycle. I am perminantly hungry, put lots of weight on and feel like I am going thro pubity again with regards to my mood swings. My doc has recently put me on anti depressants to help with feeling low. Come and join us all on the crazy clomid chatter. It's great support and there is normally someone who can answer your questions.

Nat x


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh no! I'm on my first course of clomid and hope I don't get this hunger! lol last thing I need is to put more weight on! Hope its all going ok for you all xx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi people

thanks for relpying i have now started weight watchersi feel much beta but am due to start clomid again next week oh no... yeah i have been well moady dp been great though

good luck. xx

lee4mark


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

How are you finding weight watchers ? I really struggle with diets and counting etc. Good luck to you xx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah not to bad i do miss eating everything lol.. but at end of week u get 49 points to have a pig out i love it...

thanks lee4mark... and i need to fit in my wedding dress next year xx


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

is everything pointed then or are some foods free foods?

xx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi 

U can eat veg salad and fruit all no points but yeah u have to work out pro points
But I've lost 3pound now more to go 


Xxx lee4mark xxxx


----------



## nuttynat1982 (May 16, 2011)

I did slimming world, couldn't do weightwatchers cause i just cheated. With Slimming world you can eat as much as you like, its just the way you cook things and what you eat x


----------



## shelbel (Feb 9, 2011)

I think I'm just useless at anything that requires any degree of effort or calculation! lol I failed awfully at slimming world but then I was horrified at the amount of syns in the tiniest glass of wine! xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Girls

New to this site, so not sure if i am posting right, i am due to start Clomid as soon as i've had an induced bleed from taking Provera, the side effects are worrying me and i too am on weight watchers, but girls you can do it, i've lost 12lbs in 3 weeks admitingly i am not on a medication yet but the weight watchers is a good diet to stick to and any one that needs advice im there

xx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there

Well done on your weight lost. I have lost 4 pound but I only need to lose a stone as I'm 10 4 now it's hard as I'm on clomid and I feel hungry a lot and my tummy feels bloated but if I get a bfp I don't care.

Good luck to you and remember its all for the right reasons. 

Love lee xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi Lee

I know it's tough on any normal diet let alone with medication too, i'm dreading it tbh. i found that having a few pints of water before meals and after helped to stop the hunger and my bf is strict and if i say ill have a choc bar he says no and hides them as he knows how important it is for me. i've been on a diet off an on for almost a year anyway but my doc said i need to loose more to help with my ovaries etc.

Good luck to you too, and any advice you feel would be useful shove my way

xxxxx


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

hi flossey25

tell me about i love sweet things i have been drinking more water but i was told on as its helps for iui.
my bf is a pain he always tells me to eat what i want as you only live once but i am getting married next year and need to fit in my dress.
i do find ww hard some people have told me slimmimg world is good and you can eat what you want my friend has lost 3 stone after her baby.

the things us women have to good lol. are you having iui?

bset of luck

love lee xx


----------



## MrsFlossey25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi lee

sorry for late reply. didnit even notice you replied. getting used to this site

I tired slimming world but couldnt follow it. ww is amazing and have lost 16 lbs now weighed today woooop but im sure that will change when i start clomid

No im only in my early stages, i am starting provera tomorrow to induce my bleed then take clomid

xxx


----------

